# Cuba Libre One Belicoso Cigar Review - Spicy



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I wasn't really prepared for how full this cigar was. Often inexpensive cigars aren't ass full bodied as they advertise, but this guy was strong. ...

Read the full review here: Cuba Libre One Belicoso Cigar Review - Spicy


----------

